# 7h1 heads



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

i have a set of 7h1 heads off a 72 350 i knwo they have the larger 1.77 exhaust valve but the smaller 1.96 intake valve they would have much better compression than the 4x heads i have with 111cc chambers cause they have like 98cc or sumthin would it be good to put bigger valves in them and put them on my mild 455?


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

As with most Pontiac heads I have come across in over the years they probably need all new valves and guides. Don't go cheap here. Go ahead and have the bowls cut and hard seats installed, new guides(your choice bronze liners or bronze guides, but do them. All new valves! Don't forget to have the machinist cut all 16 guide towers for viton seals. New springs too. Don't be afraid to throw $700+ at them. I raced stock heads for years on circle tracks, heads are where the power comes from. Those will be really nice on your 455.


----------



## assasn2k (Feb 10, 2009)

:agree but also, don't forget they have press in studs, which are junk. i would almost say go with a nice pair or rebuilt 6x and get them hand ported. you still need to get rid of the bottle neck studs and go to 7/16 all the way up. best of luck, i just swapped my junky 7h1's for a set of nice 6x-4 i hand ported. car screams now with that little 350.arty:


----------

